# Google Fight: Haz una pelea con GoogleFight



## juanma (Mar 1, 2009)

Conocian esta "aplicacion" de Google?

http://www.googlefight.com/

Colocan 2 palabras y hacen un vs, por ejemplo Ford vs Chevrolet o Sony vs Samsung, etc.
Y da como resultado la cantidad de paginas relacionadas a la palabra.

Saludos y disfruten los versus


----------



## eidtech (Mar 1, 2009)

Yo probe con

Microchip PIC vs Atmel AVR.

Ganando PIC con 209,000 a comparación de los 204,000 de Atmel.............. muy cerrado el resultado por cierto!


Por cierto, nada que ver con Google!


----------



## lpnavy (Oct 22, 2009)

PIC vs PICAXE .  q paliza pic 18000000 contra 19800


----------



## kankh (Oct 22, 2009)

LOL
Direct fight 
  	 		Results on Google : 	  	 		 			*Google* 			 				165000000 results 			 
*God*
			 				31200000 results


----------



## electrodan (Oct 22, 2009)

Google trends es mucho mas interesante.


----------



## luisgrillo (Oct 23, 2009)

*nokia* 			 				276,000,000 results

*motorola*
			 				15,900,000 results


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 23, 2009)

luisgrillo dijo:


> *nokia*                              276,000,000 results
> 
> *motorola*
> 15,900,000 results



Sony Ericcson Vs Nokia


----------



## JaVo_Rock (Mar 1, 2010)

Algo diferente, algo de música

BLACK SABBATH VS PINK FLOYD

BLACK SABBATH : 1160000
PINK FLOYD : 4870000

Respeto a Pink Floyd pero me quedo con Sabbath

PEACE AND ROCK & ROLL

cHauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## electrodan (Mar 1, 2010)

Axl vs Slash...


----------



## JaVo_Rock (Mar 1, 2010)

electrodan dijo:


> Axl vs Slash...


 
Gana Slash, y por mucho


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 1, 2010)

Una interesante:

ATI Vs nVIDA... Para bien o mal gana ATI con 7,930,000, contra solo 6,810,000 de nVIDIA, resultado de el reciente avance comercial de ATI...


Saludos!!!!


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Mar 1, 2010)

No lo iba a escribir porque quizá lo borren porque puede llegar a discriminar pero vean la diferencia:
homosexuales: 398.000
heterosexuales: 84.600


----------



## fernandob (Mar 1, 2010)

disculpenme.........

paz:11,5 millones
guerra: 13,5 millones

sexo vs amor = gano el amor

sexo vs amistad ...gano el sexo por varias penetraciones

estudio vs ocio : practicamente el ocio destruyo al estudio (luego de molerlo a golpes, violarlo y morderlo) .diferencia brutal, la web es webo.


pts.........que busco caqda cosa ..no ??

seguimos (donde esta ... es una T ) :

pu..a vs esposa: pierde esposa.....no tan groseramente
marido vs gigolo (veamso como son ellas) = GROSERAMENTE PIERDE EL MARIDO !!!!!

claro...reconozcamso quie es un juego de palabras..segun cual uno ponga.......pero 
si pongo trabajo vs ocio gana el trabajo.



VEGETALDIGITAL:
es como dije: da a interpretaciones, la web pwemitw que se comuniquen personas que antes estaban ocultas por la discriminacion , por eso tus palabras dieron eso.
un eterosexual es algo comun, por eso no hay planteos, 

mira estos ejemplos:

sano vs enfermo = gana sano
sano vs cancer = gana cancer por goleada.
sano ves diabetes= gana diabetes 


en fin , saludos

NOTA: ante de que alguno se encrespe, no comiencen con cola de paja ni boludeces, no es qu eyo considere a los homo como enfermos NO ES ASI, solo que son gente que por la discriminacion buscan este medio para identificarse y vincularse.
el ejemplo que puse es por lo expresado, no le den la vuelta que no esta.
coño que ya me atajo antes de que pateen. 
si una persona esta sana, en una isla de el caribe, tiene todo lo que necesita, seguro que ni entra en la web,se va a surfear a la playa.
la web es entre otras cosas un lugar de BUSQUEDA.

*ACAPARRAME LA COSA:*

miren esto estaba de huevo (ya que estoy en la web ) y puse en vuestra pagina la pelea barak obama vs hugo chavez.

pucha que me dio trabajo..........en word no lo podia subir :enfadado:
lo copie y mande al paint de ahi lo achique ........todo un lio :enfadado:
yo que no me gusta esto de lso programas.....................

pero bueno, jueguen un rato, los mismos contrincantes, LOS MISMOS y varia sveces pregunten.
y resulta que las respuestas cambian a veces.

*TA BUENISIMO GOOOGLE, cuando no sepan donde invertir sus ahorros entren a GOOGLE y preguntenle*. 

hay que mirar en detalle, sino .da a errores, los numeros coinciden, pero el programa que genera la tabla comparativa falla.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 1, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> estudio vs ocio : practicamente el ocio destruyo al estudio (luego de molerlo a golpes, violarlo y morderlo) .diferencia brutal, la web es webo.



Juasajajajajajasuaajajaa
Kauauauajajajajajaaja

Casi me revienta el estomago de tanta risa tu comentario. jansjanansaasas


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 13, 2010)

_*Eva Mendez*_

http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z269/sage559/EvaMendez3.jpg

*Vs*

*Salma Hayek*

http://www.fotos.org/galeria/data/502/3Salma-Hayek.jpg

Y la ganadora es . . .

    

http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=Eva+Mendez&word2=Salma+Hayek

    

Por mi parte, seguire bajando las fotos de las dos.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 13, 2010)

esta noche sueño con eva mendez.
la cual al parecer perdio.............mejor..menso competencia.

que lindaaaaaaa mina.


----------



## DouseRcok (Mar 13, 2010)

jejeje algo diferente otra vez mitsubishi eclipse vs mustang 

eclipse 5890000 
mustang 2820000

jeje no se que tan creible sea pero io tengo un eclipse jajaja


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 14, 2010)

Foros de electronica: 3,330,000
DTforum: 24,200


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 15, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Foros de electronica: 3,330,000
> DTforum: 24,200



¿Que es dtfoumç? 3


----------



## electrodan (Mar 15, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Foros de electronica: 3,330,000
> DTforum: 24,200


fight!
Soy malo .


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 15, 2010)

http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=Fender&word2=Gibson
Buena por fender, se esfuerza... Peavey ni se diga...


----------



## JaVo_Rock (Mar 16, 2010)

Ozzy Osbourne VS Ronnie James Dio

Ozzy: 847000
Dio: 140000

Vamos Ozzy, el mejor frontman de Black Sabbath


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 16, 2010)

... Sin comentarios

http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=God&word2=Michael+Jackson


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 16, 2010)

Mis resultados:


----------



## borja1234567 (Abr 4, 2010)

ya se de que marca comprar los 555 http://www.googlefight.com/index.ph...Microelectronics&word2=National+Semiconductor


----------



## flacastfyupn (Abr 4, 2010)

A ver esta:

Fórmula 1 Vs Futbol: Gana y con amplia diferencia el automovilismo.

Acaso no es el segundo deporte mas popular en el mundo?
Que paso con el futbol?


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 4, 2010)

A los hombres nos agradan mucho los autos!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Abr 5, 2010)

Para mi hay dos grandes grupos de hombres; los que prefieren los deportes(incluye futbol, tenis, etc,etc) y los que prefieren los motores(incluye autos, aviones, barcos, etc)


----------



## RBX374 (Abr 5, 2010)

Yo soy del segundo grupo 

Alonso y su embrague y cambio.... jajajajaa


----------



## garzon (Abr 5, 2010)

yo hice xobox 360 vs play 2  


1. puesto 107000 results
2. puesto 7670000 results

fifa10 vs pes2010
fifa 10 11800000 results

1.fifa10 
1840000 results
2. pes2010
1460000 results

 lo que no pude es colocar la imagen de la pagina me explican!!!!

prefiero xbox 360 a play 2 


y jugar fifa en xbox live


----------



## flacastfyupn (Abr 5, 2010)

Vegetal Digital dijo:


> Para mi hay dos grandes grupos de hombres; los que prefieren los deportes(incluye futbol, tenis, etc,etc) y los que prefieren los motores(incluye autos, aviones, barcos, etc)



Y yo en cual aplico, me gustan los deportes en especial el tenis, pero el automovilismo es mi pasion y no soy hombre.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 5, 2010)

Hay que aclarar que hay algunas excepciones como usted Señorita  

Saludos!!!


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 5, 2010)




----------



## flacastfyupn (Abr 5, 2010)

En respuesta a mis amigos:

Hice una obvia:
Buitres Vs Hombres.
No hace falta decir que los hombres ganan (14700000) sobre los pobres buitres (131000).
Pero, si lo hacemos mas local, aqui en el foro... ¿Que ganaria?


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 5, 2010)

Chico hora de quitarse el bozal.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 6, 2010)

anthony123 dijo:


> Chico hora de quitarse el bozal.



 la verdad no se.... por un lado seria feliz sin el bozal... pero por otro .... mi novia me mataria


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 6, 2010)

AHhh, Yo ya no juego!!!


----------



## flacastfyupn (Abr 6, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> la verdad no se.... por un lado seria feliz sin el bozal... pero por otro .... mi novia me mataria



No serias el unico al que matarian. 

Tocatomon por que ya no juegas, este es un foro libre.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 7, 2010)

al menos moriria feliz....


----------



## Dano (Abr 7, 2010)

Que te puedo decir.... era sabido.


----------



## unleased! (Abr 7, 2010)

flacastfyupn dijo:


> A ver esta:
> 
> Fórmula 1 Vs Futbol: Gana y con amplia diferencia el automovilismo.
> 
> ...


Huyyy niñ@.... afirmar eso sería muy dificil!!

Aquí, en la mayor parte de españa el deporte estrella, de mas aficcion es el futbol, pero si vas a la zona central-sur prefieren ampliamente los toros antes que el futbol.

Sin embargo el gusto por los coches suele ser, en mayor o menor medida, algo bastante general, sobre todo en gente joven, mayormente masculina.



garzon dijo:


> yo hice xobox 360 vs play 2
> 
> 
> 1. puesto 107000 results
> ...



Estás comparando dos consolas de generaciones distintas, es como si dices ¿que prefieres jugar en una spectrum o en una nintendo 64? depende de los gustos...

La xbox 360 se lanzó a finales del año 2005. Sin embargo la play 2 se lanzó al mercado a principios del año 2000!!!

La play 2 para su tiempo sacaba muy buenos gráficos. Su defecto es que se estropeaba muy facil la unidad optica.

De la xbox (de la generación de la play 2) se vendieron unos 24 millones de unidades.
De la xbox 360 se vendieron cerca de 40 millones
De la play 2 de vendieron mas de 150 millones de unidades

La play 3, a fecha de octubre de 2009 vendió 25 millones de unidades. Aquí la gente ya saltará ¡¡¡se vendieron mas xbox 360!!! Si, ya, cierto que se vendieron mas, pero ¿Porqué? porque la play 3 fué en un principio mucho mas cara que una xbox 360 pero sony se lleva la palma en tecnología comparado con su precio por incluir, ya desde su lanzamiento entre otras cosas(como wi-fi, HDMI desde el primer modelo,FullHD, HDD,...), una unidad de blu-ray, que de aquellas en el mercado rondaban los 300€.

¿¿¿Que incluía microsoft??? para su precio, una burda regrabadora de DVD de escritorio, en el primer modelo el disco duro estaba limitado a 20gb (había que hacer un par de trampas para aumentar), en la ps3 internet es gratis mientras que en la 360 es de pago, y en el combo: las luces rojas de regalo, un pobre sistema de refigeración, soldaduras defectuosas y tornillos de un solo uso porque se pasaban de rosca muy facil. La xbox saca muy buenos gráficos, en buena parte igualados con la play 3. Es mucho mas barata, si, pero aún así me parece muy cara para lo que lleva dentro.

No hablo de mis preferencias, hablo de la calidad vs precio.

Saludos a todos!!!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Abr 7, 2010)

555 Vs 741

555: 14.600.000
741: 7.920.000



osciloscopio Vs analizador de espectro

osciloscopio: 47.200
analizador de espectro: 23.400



Intel Vs AMD

intel: 18.200.000
amd: 10.100.000



S**o Vs electrónica

*ex*: 16.100.000
electronica: 11.600.000 ()



Electronica Vs informática

electronica: 11.600.000
informatica: 193.000


windows Vs linux

windows: 71.100.000
linux: 30.700.000


----------



## borja1234567 (Abr 7, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> S**o Vs electrónica
> 
> *ex*: 16.100.000
> electronica: 11.600.000 ()


      que mala imaginacion que tienes.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 7, 2010)

Resultados muy interesantes!!!

Me gusto ese de Sex Vs Electrónica


----------



## borja1234567 (Abr 7, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Resultados muy interesantes!!!
> 
> Me gusto ese de Sex Vs Electrónica



pues mira este:

http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=porno&word2=led


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 7, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Resultados muy interesantes!!!
> 
> Me gusto ese de Sex Vs Electrónica





borja1234567 dijo:


> pues mira este:
> 
> http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=porno&word2=led



  que a estos personajes, les gusta tener sexo virtual, pero con los circuitos impresos . . .


----------



## flacastfyupn (Abr 7, 2010)

Un LED???

Ahora imaginense lo que haria un display... El poder de la electronica es descomunal.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 8, 2010)

Upppps... Este.. . Mejor ya no juego...  

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 8, 2010)

y para saber como son las cosas ya que estamso en eso:

http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=te+la+pongo+&word2=me+la+pones

miren el numero , por que la tabla sale mal siempre o a veces


----------



## sammaael (Abr 8, 2010)

amor vs placer

26700000 results amor
4480000 results placer
gana AMOR (de verdad??????)

placer vs dinero

4480000 results placer
10400000 results dinero
gana DINERO



> Un LED???
> 
> Ahora imaginense lo que haria un display... El poder de la electronica es descomunal.


 ufff todavia me rio jajaja

Foros de electronica
3060000 results

todopic
11900 results 
PALIZA que grande es este foro!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 8, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Foros de electronica: 3,330,000
> DTforum: 24,200



Aún recuerdo este tremendo EPIC FAIL para Dtforum.. Juajajajajjasas


----------



## LM380 (Abr 8, 2010)

Foros de electrónica hay unos cuantos, para comparar webs vale _Forosdeelectronica_ ó _forosdeelectronica.com_ VS .....


----------



## sammaael (Abr 8, 2010)

de hecho escribi forosdeelectronica


----------



## ciri (Abr 8, 2010)

Aa que bueno!! algo similar hacen en metro y medio!!. (programa de radio)..

ya me está dando miedo google.. se va a transformar en el super cerebro de yo robot..


----------



## Dano (Abr 8, 2010)

ciri dijo:


> Aa que bueno!! algo similar hacen en metro y medio!!. (programa de radio)..
> 
> ya me está dando miedo google.. se va a transformar en el super cerebro de yo robot..




Los jueguitos de google van a ser el proximo Facebook, aunque en realidad la pagina no es de google pero todos dicen que es de google, que liooo 

S2


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 17, 2011)

LOL

http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=capitalismo&word2=comunismo


----------



## palomo (Mar 17, 2011)

SE me ocurrio por no aburrirme http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=cacho&word2=chico3001


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 17, 2011)

jajajaja..... no ps si me dejo en la lona...


----------



## fernandob (Mar 17, 2011)

heeeeeeeeee..por que el 3001 es muy especifico.

pone cacho vs chico .


----------



## Dano (Mar 17, 2011)

La I hace gran diferencia http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=capitalsmo&word2=comunsmo


----------

